# Help on SS Tarantula 800/5?



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know if this is allowed in here or not, but I am looking for schematics for a Soundstream Tarantula 800/5. I have been waiting to hear back from SS for a few weeks now and have gotten no response yet. In the past they have been willing to share their schematics with me, so hopefully I am not out of line by asking here. 

Anyhow, I have the amp fully repaired except for something that has gone wrong in it's PWM feedback loop. I have the amps protection and regulation bypassed right now, and it performs 100%, I am looking for the paper on the amp so I can track down the culprit w/o having to visually track down every component in the feedback loop. 

If you can help, I appreciate it. If I am not allowed to ask for schematics, then I appologize!

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmmm, I thought I had a picture of it opened up to show I'm not trying to RE an amp, but the best I can do is this picture of it just after I got it, along with my other two spiders...

Thanks again!
Jason


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I love SS stuff. Good luck with your repair.


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nothing here then? Any idea where I might go to find the info? I'll try another email to SS, maybe it is just the holidays, but I still have not heard anything back from them form the last note...

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

i would think that just waiting for SS to contact you back MIGHT be your best bet. but i hope you will receive insight from someone who is knowledgeable to the subject at hand


----------



## jacampb2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I heard back from the gal that works the parts department at the new SS-- she told me that they have no parts left for the US made amps (I was looking for a few little things) and that she has no access to schematics and is not allowed to release them to outsource anyhow...

They must have made some changes, their tech department guys sent me all sorts of info, as well as schematics for the monoblocks and another amp I was working on as well. Oh well, I guess I am going to have to do it the hard way...

I'd still love the prints if anyone as a copy, the TR700/4 would probably put help immensely as it is nearly the same amp.

Thanks folks,
Jason


----------

